# Grimm series



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2011)

While Wonder Woman did not make the fall schedule Grimm has. It does seem to have the same humor that Buffy and Angel had.

New Series Preview: Grimm On NBC

*New Series Preview: Grimm On NBC *

From the executive producers of Buffy and Angel comes _Grimm_, a new series thats takes it premise from children's fairy tales written by The Brothers Grimm. 
It seems we can expect to see a line up of new fall TV shows that take inspiration from science fiction and fantasy. Will you be tuning in? 







_Remember the fairy tales your parents used to tell you before bedtime? Well, those weren't stories, they were warnings. 

Detective Nick Burkhardt thought he was ready for the grim reality of working homicide in Portland, Oregon. That is, until he started to see things... things he couldn't quite explain. Like a gorgeous woman suddenly transforming into a hideous hag, or an average Joe turning into a vicious troll. Then, after a panicked visit from his only living relative, Nick discovers the truth about his visions: he's not like everyone else, he's a descendant of an elite group of hunters known as "Grimms" who are charged with stopping the proliferation of supernatural creatures in the world. And so begins his new life journey - albeit a reluctant one at first - as he solves crimes with his partner who knows something about Nick has radically changed but can't quite put his finger on it. Along the way, Nick finds himself unexpectedly getting help on some of the more difficult cases from Monroe, a guy who seems normal at first but is soon revealed to be what you might call a "big bad wolf." Literally! 

While the Brothers Grimm wrote fairy tales that children have adored for generations, imagine if the villains were real, and Nick was the only one who could stop them. 

From executive producers David Greenwalt (Angel, Buffy the Vampire Slayer) and Jim Kouf (Angel, National Treasure) comes a new world of police work where all cases have a storybook connection... but not always happily ever after._


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2011)

*trailer*






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 27, 2011)

*Premieres Friday night*






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Oct 28, 2011)

If its in Portland that Detective is on acid and what he is seeing is just the weirdos who live there...


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2012)

NBC Renews ‘Grimm’ for a Second Season | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

In some early renewal news, NBC has picked up its twisted fairy-tale procedural “Grimm” for Season 2.
This is the first series NBC has renewed for next season.
“Grimm” is the story of a homicide detective who comes from a long line of Grimms, chosen ones who hunt malevolent supernatural creatures from the darker side of fairy tales. The show has performed solidly in its Friday night time slot, averaging 6.4 million viewers.
In tonight’s episode, a violent murder deep in the woods connects Nick (*David Giuntoli*) and Hank (*Russell Hornsby*) to a long-forgotten missing persons (er, creature?) case, with the victim turning out to be a real “wild child.”
*“Grimm” airs Fridays at 9/8c on NBC.*


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2012)

Season 2 premieres Monday night at 10 Eastern.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/NBCGrimm


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2013)

That Volcanalis episode was scarier than it seems. Mt. Hood is about 50 miles from Portland just as Mt. Ranier is that close to Seattle.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 7, 2013)

Webisode 1 Meltdown Deep Freeze


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 12, 2013)

Webisode 2 On Hands and Knees


----------



## Curt James (Oct 12, 2013)

I have the first season on DVD. Great show!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2013)

Webisode part 3 Tight Squeeze


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 25, 2013)

Webisode part 4 Dance with Dammerzustand


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 26, 2013)

One of my favorites shows


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2013)

EXCLUSIVE: Bitsie Tulloch Talks ‘Grimm’, Discovering Her Hispanic Roots | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

EXCLUSIVE: Bitsie Tulloch Talks ?Grimm?, Discovering Her Hispanic Roots

After a tense season two, Bitsie Tulloch returned as Juliette Silverton this fall with memory intact on NBC?s ?Grimm.? Now by Nick?s (David Giuntoli) side once again, Juliette has another chance to use her Spanish speaking abilities to help out on his latest case, ?El Cucuy? airing tonight at 9pm. Expect many surprises including the return of Pilar (Bertila Damas) and guest star Manny Montana from USA?s ?Graceland.

?I love playing Pilar,? Bertila told us. ?I think she embodies the wisdom and strength of women who have lived their lives on their own terms.? 

Bitsie will even be live Tweeting the episode during its Eastern Time airing! Follow her here: @BitsieTulloch

We caught up with Bitsie this week this week to get you some scoop on what we can expect tonight and to gain insight on the actress who brings to life one of the sweetest characters in primetime.

?Grimm? gets to have a lot of fun with storylines thanks to it being part of the fantasy genre. The writers are able to delve into the lore of many different countries. How much fun is this to be a part of as an actor?

It?s so much fun! Growing up in Spanish-speaking countries to a mother whose family is Spanish, I had been told several of the stories we have incorporated on Grimm, such as ?La Llorona? and ?El Cucuy.? So it was a blast reading those scripts and seeing how our wonderful writers were re-interpreting those tales. Reggie has a great episode coming up ? episode 14 ? that focuses on a well-known Filipino tale. It?s been a joy getting to know other cultures? legends and tales.


Speaking of this week?s episode, your writers went back to Latin America for inspiration. El Cucuy is a frightening creature that parents would taunt their kids with when they wanted them to behave. What will your role in the episode be?

 Juliette does not come face to face with El Cucuy, but Nick decides to involve her since she speaks Spanish and had been told the story of El Cucuy by her grandmother. It?s a great episode!! It?s very creepy and I think our large Spanish-speaking audience will love it. Plus Bertila Damas, who plays Pilar, is back!

There?s a clip of the episode where Juliette, Nick, Monroe (Silas Weir Mitchell), Hank (Russell Hornsby), and Rosalee (Bree Turner) are having a discussion about a variety of wesen and their method of killing. Do you all have someone help you with pronunciation?


We have a dialect coach but it varies according to the actor. For example, Silas?s character Monroe speaks German, so he needs to learn the correct pronunciation. Our dialect coach gives us the proper pronunciation as if we were a native, and then the Americanized version, and we can decide which one we want to use. For Juliette, especially being a newbie to the wesen world, I generally have her say the Americanized versions of the names, unless it?s a word such as ?wesen? or ?blutbad? or ?fuchsbau? that we say pretty frequently.

We were surprised to discover your family background is partly Hispanic. Do you consider yourself Latina?

It depends on how hot-blooded I?m feeling! But yes, I am part Latina on my Mother?s side ? they are almost all Spanish but I found out recently that my great great grandmother was Mexican. My mom?s family goes back 8 generations in San Diego and they gather every D?a de Los Muertos to discuss the family?s history in Southern California. I grew up in Spain, Uruguay, and Argentina because my Dad was doing Latin American finance. Spanish was my first language but I don?t consider myself completely fluent anymore ? when we moved to the States I lost a lot of it. When I?m visiting Spain (my favorite country) it all comes back pretty rapidly.

There?s been a lot of controversy in the media lately about bilingual Americans speaking Spanish on television; some even consider it un-American to do so. As a bilingual American, do you think people would benefit from learning another language? How has being bilingual made a difference in your life?

I no longer consider myself completely fluent in Spanish ? my reading and listening comprehension is fluent, but my speaking tends to be a bit garbled as far as grammar and tenses. But yes, if the tools are available to people, I do recommend learning another language. For example, Spanish is the most spoken non-English language in the US and one of the fastest-growing. The US is the fifth largest Spanish-speaking country in the world (after Mexico, Spain, Colombia and Argentina).

Spanish aside, knowing any other language probably makes you more valuable at your job. As an actress I have had great storylines that have evolved from the fact that our showrunners know I speak Spanish. Reggie has an upcoming episode where he speaks Tagalog. Sasha has spoken Russian and French on ?Grimm.?


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2013)

Nick vs. Krampus


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2014)

Love is in the air


----------



## HeavyB (Feb 17, 2014)

That is one of my favorite shows. I have all the episodes


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2014)

Grimm - Enter to Win a Grimm Wildesheer Scalp Coat! (Digital Exclusive)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 3, 2014)

The redhead wife is so damn hot


----------



## booocoo (Mar 4, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Grimm - Enter to Win a Grimm Wildesheer Scalp Coat! (Digital Exclusive)



lol ,now thats some funny shit,great show with Hannibal following it


----------



## Gregzs (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 8, 2015)

Already renewed for season 5 next fall.

Grimm - Coming Up: #Biestfight Night (Preview)


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2015)

It's on


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2015)

Grimm at Comic-con


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2015)

2 weeks to go before the season starts


----------

